# Pack rifle 1lb 22lr



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Ran across this searching for something entirely unrelated.

Not quite as neat as I first thought, but it might tickle someone's fancy.









https://www.packrifle.com/


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

An interesting concept.

For that price, I would expect it to come with the trigger guard. 

The scope mount seems a bit pricey.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting, but I would rather have a 10/22 take-down or AR7.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Interesting, single shot? I will stick with the 10/22 take down like @RedLion.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

An a _fishing pole_ attachment? :vs_whistle: I'd prefer a water filtration system and firesteel.

Meh..... I'll stick to my AR-7, TYVM.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If weight is a a premium this is an option to be considered. I wonder about accuracy, reliability and durability. I assume these are single shot as I see nothing on the web sight stating other wise. Having a tube feed mechanism would be an up grade. Looks like there would be but I see nothing about capacity.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I first thought the fishing reel was stored on board, but it's not, I would have designed it that way.
There's room for improvement in my mind, but if it's accurate it may not be bad you a survival squirrel gun.

Fishing pole






Rifle
Not sure why they didn't do a breech load, but i'm not a gun smith.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

If weight was a real concern, how light can one make a 10/22? 

Various after market barrels similar to the one in the OP. 
Light weight stocks too.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

why waste the time and money? Just get a used Marlin Papoose in the first place. Testfire before buying. Spare barrels are cheap. Shorten one to 6-7", thread it, have a silencer kit ready to be assembled, remount the front sight. It's not that hard to arrange for a retractable buttstock, either. A single shot is nearly worthless for combat, so that would be a VERY bad idea. I'd take a silenced S&W 2214 first, over any single shot, any day.






Dont kid yourselves, folks. If YOU need to forage, so will millions of other people, many of whom will shoot you on sight and it only takes ONE.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd go with a Browning.

Very light. Very accurate. Very reliable

Nice iron sights, rear sight folds down. Takes down in 2-3 seconds, click of the thumb on the barrel assy latch and a twist.

Can take whole rifle down without any tools.

JMB design. Find a used Belgian one. It will be something your grand kids can learn to shoot with.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

A Norinco copy of the Browning, maybe. The real deal Brownings are very expensive. Shame to chop one up, but you dont want 6" of silencer on the end of a full length barrel and you dont want a noisy gun for such purposes, either.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

okey said:


> A Norinco copy of the Browning, maybe. The real deal Brownings are very expensive. Shame to chop one up, but you dont want 6" of silencer on the end of a full length barrel and you dont want a noisy gun for such purposes, either.


Want a silk purse or a sow's ear?

What good is shooting if you can't hit a barn door?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> ..........What good is shooting if you can't hit a barn door?


I know a few who couldn't hit the broad side of a barn.

When they're inside of it.

And all the doors and windows are closed.

.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I know a few who couldn't hit the broad side of a barn.
> 
> When they're inside of it.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that is closer to reality than many realize.

I have a co-worker who owns a custom Remington 700, with a high end Nightforce scope.

He can print some very nice, sub-MOA groups, at 100yrds. Off a bench with a Cadwell Lead Sled.

But take away the Lead Sled, even off a bi-pod and bench, his groups open up to 1.5 MOA. 
Do not know if it is his trigger control/muzzle management or his breathing (he is overweight, smokes a pack a day, and gets winded walking 100yrds), but listening to him, you would think he trained Chris Kyle himself.

Seems to be the mentality of the fast draw, fast miss crowd.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Unfortunately that is closer to reality than many realize.
> 
> I have a co-worker who owns a custom Remington 700, with a high end Nightforce scope.
> 
> ...


My favorite is a pre-64 70 in 06, Denver Redfield 6 X 9. Thousands of rounds through it ( 54 gr 4350 IMR, RP case, CCI 200 primer, Nosler 180gr partition). We saw a muskrat swimming at ~ 150 yds, you can't hit that! But off hand, I did. Long shot here is ~ 200 yds.

Not many place you can see farther. But crows and chucks are in danger with my .222 Rem. Which eye?


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Mad Trapper said:


> My favorite is a pre-64 70 in 06, Denver Redfield 6 X 9. Thousands of rounds through it (4350 IMR, RP case, CCI 200 primer, Nosler 180gr partition). We saw a muskrat swimming at ~ 150 yds, you can't hit that! But off hand, I did. Long shot here is ~ 200 yds.
> 
> Not many place you can see farther. But crows and chucks are in danger with my .222 Rem. Which eye?


My hat off to you, good sir.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

WhatTheHeck said:


> If weight was a real concern, how light can one make a 10/22?
> 
> Various after market barrels similar to the one in the OP.
> Light weight stocks too.


I lightened up my wife's 10/22 to 3lbs 15 1/2 ozs . The weight savings came by switching to a Blackhawk collapsible stock which fits her short stature better and allows it to only be 30 1/2" long collapsed so it will fit in most packs. With the BX trigger it's a favorite around here.
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...-pull-rifle-stock-ruger-10-22-synthetic-black


----------

